# Dealer cannot turn off DRL's



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

So I run by my dealer to ask if he can turn off the daytime running lights on my 2012. The master mechanic there tells me that Volkswagen will no longer let him get in to that area on the computer and he cannot do it. Seemed like a nice guy, and said he would do it in a heartbeat if he could but he physically cannot anymore.

Anyone buying his story? Anyone have a VW dealer turn them off on a '12?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dealerships don't use VCDS.


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

OnlineAlias said:


> So I run by my dealer to ask if he can turn off the daytime running lights on my 2012. The master mechanic there tells me that Volkswagen will no longer let him get in to that area on the computer and he cannot do it. Seemed like a nice guy, and said he would do it in a heartbeat if he could but he physically cannot anymore.
> 
> Anyone buying his story? Anyone have a VW dealer turn them off on a '12?



I cannot attest to it being a VW policy, but my dealership will not disable DRLs either. My dealer cites 'safety concerns' as the reason. I am so glad I invested in my own copy of VCDS.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

Seminole CC said:


> I cannot attest to it being a VW policy, but my dealership will not disable DRLs either. My dealer cites 'safety concerns' as the reason. I am so glad I invested in my own copy of VCDS.


Ya, looks like I'm going to have to go down that path. I just watched a micro-can go on ebay for $200 bucks today, the only one I have ever seen. Missed it, damn. :facepalm:

Mine said he would do it if he could, but he simply could not. He even made a point that he didn't care about liability, because so many customers come in and ask him to do it he would love to be able to. 

Still don't know if I believe him though. However, no one with a '12 has chimed in and said they did it at a dealer so....


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Dealerships will not disable the DRL because it's a safety feature of the car. It has a purpose and saying that it's not able to be accessed is just their way of saying we don't want the liability if it causes other problems or anything else. Just take it to a local indie shop and have them do it or find someone in your area with a vag com cable


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

i'll turn this thread a little. on my last two visits to the dealer, ive asked to have key fob/window up-down turned on. both times i was told no vw dealer in north america is allowed to do this


----------



## mymagoo (Oct 9, 2010)

Find another vwvortex member in your area with a vcds. Probably do it for 20.00 or a few beers...


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

BsickPassat said:


> dealerships don't use VCDS.


Yes they do.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Dealerships will not disable the DRL because it's a safety feature of the car. It has a purpose and saying that it's not able to be accessed is just their way of saying we don't want the liability if it causes other problems or anything else. Just take it to a local indie shop and have them do it or find someone in your area with a vag com cable


That wasn't the discussion I had. The liability issue was summarily dismissed and he even acknowledged that they used to be able to do it. The master tech of the dealership was saying that his computers were specifically locked out, by VW of A, to not be able to make that change and several others.

He actually told me to get VCDS, as that is what he has to use on *his own car* to turn them off.


----------



## HDK (Nov 5, 2010)

I just went through this with 2 dealers. First told me it was illegal in the US to turn off DRL (not true) then he told VW doesn't allow them (also not true). I called VW and opened a case # that they will contact any local dealer to guide them on how to turn it off. The last dealer I went to finally was kind enough to turn it off...as well as the windows roll up/down option. They also turned off the no seat belt chime, although I didn't ask for it.

i don't have MY2012 so can't say if that was changed. Good luck all.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

It requires the technician to know the actual coding to input in order to disable the DRLs.

the VAS#### system dealerships use does not have a "Long Coding helper" like you would with Ross-Tech's VCDS.

Find someone with a VCDS. It's not hard, considering that VWVortex provides a VAG-COM locator


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Got my 2012 Sport DRL's off yesterday by using the Vagcom. Took awhile to study and research what code to use but it works! I do not know at this time if it applies to all 2012 CC's but it is NOT the same as 2011's or earlier.


----------



## JerryVO (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't know if this trick will help but when you enter a military base they make you dim your lights when you get to the guard gate so you are not blinding the guard. When I had my Saab the dealer refused to disable DRL at first due to safety concerns but I told him I had to go off and on MacDill AFB (which I did since I was taking a college class on base) he took care of me. 

Not sure if it will work with your dealership or not.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

JerryVO said:


> Don't know if this trick will help but when you enter a military base they make you dim your lights when you get to the guard gate so you are not blinding the guard. When I had my Saab the dealer refused to disable DRL at first due to safety concerns but I told him I had to go off and on MacDill AFB (which I did since I was taking a college class on base) he took care of me.
> 
> Not sure if it will work with your dealership or not.


doesn't work with all dealerships near military bases. the DoD Guards/cops are more lenient these days with DRLs


----------



## vwroutan2010 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Tried VCDS on 2010 VW Routan - DRL*

Yesterday, here in Rockville, MD. Myself and another member here, tried to disable the DRL's and access other sections of the CPU with VCDS on a 2010 VW Routan. We noticed that no matter what we tried, we could not get access to the section that would allows us to disable DRL's. Although VCDS indicated it was connected to the Routan, the particular functions were needed were inaccessible. This may re-affirm the earlier statements by members that a dealer, stated,
they were locked out from VW of NA, and hence could not help.

If someone knows otherwise, we would love to know how to disable DRL's on this VW Routan 2010,
so that when we switch out the halogen bulb with an H11 HiD, we won't blind on-coming traffic
with our FULL blast HiD highbeam (in place of regualted low-voltage DRL).


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

OnlineAlias said:


> Ya, looks like I'm going to have to go down that path. I just watched a micro-can go on ebay for $200 bucks today, the only one I have ever seen. Missed it, damn. :facepalm:
> 
> Mine said he would do it if he could, but he simply could not. He even made a point that he didn't care about liability, because so many customers come in and ask him to do it he would love to be able to.
> 
> Still don't know if I believe him though. However, no one with a '12 has chimed in and said they did it at a dealer so....


It's only another $49.00 for a brand new one, licensed in your name with support.

$200.00 is no bargain, they go for about that all the time.

You can also buy one (new or used) and then sell it.


----------



## shark1048 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Why would you want to disable the DRL?*

my question is why remove a safety feature?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

shark1048 said:


> my question is why remove a safety feature?


+1.

I don't understand why you guys want them turned off.
Is it a matter of wasting the bulb life? Or you like the way it looks?...

Because when i drive in the day i notice no difference other than the little DRL indicator on the dash.
I'd love to turn that indicator off, and keep the DRLs. But I don't think thats what you guys are trying to do.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

shark1048 said:


> my question is why remove a safety feature?



why? in the US, because people can. it's not mandatory like Canada

plus you go through H7 bulbs quite quickly

but... hopefully those who disable them tell their insurance company so they can remove the DRL discount....


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

BsickPassat said:


> why? in the US, because people can. it's not mandatory like Canada
> 
> plus you go through H7 bulbs quite quickly
> 
> but... hopefully those who disable them tell their insurance company so they can remove the DRL discount....


I run hids during the day can I get a discount for being very visible?


----------



## vwbull23 (Nov 16, 2006)

if your in va area my buddies got vagcom i belive he can do it and other things 

volks and rings 
newport news va 
419 denbigh blvd 23608


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

My friend who is also a vw tech (almost master) also could not disable the DRLs or do the window up/down w/ fob on my 12 either with vag-com. He was able to turn off the seatbelt chime, though.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

rdm1 said:


> Yes they do.





vwroutan2010 said:


> Yesterday, here in Rockville, MD. Myself and another member here, tried to disable the DRL's and access other sections of the CPU with VCDS on a 2010 VW Routan. We noticed that no matter what we tried, we could not get access to the section that would allows us to disable DRL's. Although VCDS indicated it was connected to the Routan, the particular functions were needed were inaccessible. This may re-affirm the earlier statements by members that a dealer, stated,
> they were locked out from VW of NA, and hence could not help.
> 
> If someone knows otherwise, we would love to know how to disable DRL's on this VW Routan 2010,
> ...


my buddy has disabled his on his 2010 passat, don't know if hes done anything new then that tho.



shark1048 said:


> my question is why remove a safety feature?


bc good H7 bulbs aren't cheap, if you say bought some silverstar ultras (60$ a pair) having them crap out in a yr bc of DRLs sucks.

Or if your like myself and have expensive HID bulbs you don't want to be burning out the bulbs/ballests during the day i don't need lights on when the suns out


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I run hids during the day can I get a discount for being very visible?


Absolutely!!!

In fact, your insurance company will actually "Pay you" for driving with HIDs. 

By the way, still waiting for that bar-be-cue invite. Remember? :laugh::laugh:

Actually, didn't really think it would happen.


----------



## Corgidog (Oct 5, 2011)

Bill6211789 said:


> my buddy has disabled his on his 2010 passat, don't know if hes done anything new then that tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The owners manual states under Daytime Running Lights "Separate lamps are installed in the headlights or in the front bumper for the daytime running lights."


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

*Got mine disabled*

I disabled mine because I hate having those big ass lights on during the day. I have a 2012 CC and asked the dealership to disable them but they told me that they couldn't do it unless the car was for police, military o private investigation purpose. Had to go to a local business in Miami Wolfcars to have them off. Took them a while since the process is totally different from the 11-10-09 models. Now they are off ::laugh:


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Corgidog said:


> The owners manual states under Daytime Running Lights "Separate lamps are installed in the headlights or in the front bumper for the daytime running lights."


The manual lies then, bc your DRLs are your low beams turned on at a lower power output. 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## Corgidog (Oct 5, 2011)

Bill6211789 said:


> The manual lies then, bc your DRLs are your low beams turned on at a lower power output.
> 
> Sent from my EVO


Unless you can support that statement, I will go with the manual produced by VW for the CC rather than Bill on the internet who says the manual lies.


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

A word of caution about disabling DRL's... You open yourself up to liability in the event of an accident. Also, if they can prove it had something to do with the accident, your insurance company can refuse to cover your collision damages because you messed with safety equipment as designed by the manufacturer (see fine print of your policy).


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

*How Come?*



CCLarry said:


> A word of caution about disabling DRL's... You open yourself up to liability in the event of an accident. Also, if they can prove it had something to do with the accident, your insurance company can refuse to cover your collision damages because you messed with safety equipment as designed by the manufacturer (see fine print of your policy).


I don't see that as an strong argument since not all the cars in the market in the USA (besides VW) are equipped with DRL (Nissan-Infiniti for example), in fact it is not listed as a safety function of the vehicle, so being that said...


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bill6211789 said:


> The manual lies then, bc your DRLs are your low beams turned on at a lower power output.
> 
> Sent from my EVO


Unless you have HIDs then they are a separate bulb.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

dont mean to be an a-hole but its as simple as looking for local european shops who have Vag-Com and have them do it with the Beta version for the CC i never take my car to the dealer for stuff since the only thing they seem to do right is record your services and miles to carfaxx.. lol but good luck!! i got mines turned on second day i got my CC it was a pain because back then no1 knew about the beta version for the 12's lol..


----------



## Efig (Oct 4, 2013)

*why turn off my DRL*

I Want To Be Able To Turn My Lights Completely Off But Have My Car On When I Go To The Drive Inn. Also If Im Parked At Home Or At Work, I Shoukd Be Able To Have That Option. I Had A Toyota That Gave Me The Option With Using The Ebrake For Those Types Of things. Not A Big Fan Of My 2012 Jetta.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't see how an accident can be caused for having drls disabled when most cars on the road don't have drl.....


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Efig said:


> I Want To Be Able To Turn My Lights Completely Off But Have My Car On When I Go To The Drive Inn. Also If Im Parked At Home Or At Work, I Shoukd Be Able To Have That Option. I Had A Toyota That Gave Me The Option With Using The Ebrake For Those Types Of things. Not A Big Fan Of My 2012 Jetta.


Not a big fan of writing Correctly Either It Seems...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Efig said:


> I Want To Be Able To Turn My Lights Completely Off But Have My Car On When I Go To The Drive Inn. Also If Im Parked At Home Or At Work, I Shoukd Be Able To Have That Option. I Had A Toyota That Gave Me The Option With Using The Ebrake For Those Types Of things. Not A Big Fan Of My 2012 Jetta.


Not all Toyotas have the DRL off option on the turn signal/headlight switch.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> plus you go through H7 bulbs quite quickly


Wow, I used up a pair every 4-5 years. It is comical to me that people go through so much trouble to turn off DRLs, especially since it has been proven to be a safety feature. Heck, even if it weren't, is it worth all this time and effort to turn them off?


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

Bill6211789 said:


> bc good H7 bulbs aren't cheap, if you say bought some silverstar ultras (60$ a pair) having them crap out in a yr bc of DRLs sucks.


People who use those bulbs deserve having them burn out all the time. The standard headlight housing is not meant for such bright lights, so they always end up blinding other drivers. Sometimes these folks double up with similar fog lights.



> Or if your like myself and have expensive HID bulbs you don't want to be burning out the bulbs/ballests during the day i don't need lights on when the suns out


 You actually need them more when the sun is out. DRLs are not meant to illuminate, but rather to make the car more visible.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Only the service manager at the VW dealers have the full possibility of doing reprograming, they have a separate laptop. 

To disable them go to your local APR dealer and the will do it in less than a minute. All APR dealers have the VAG-COM software and most do it for free. 

I live in Socal where it's sunny everyday and it's full of traffic so my DRL's are off. If I lived in a bad climate, they would be on.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

David9962000 said:


> I live in Socal where it's sunny everyday and it's full of traffic so my DRL's are off. If I lived in a bad climate, they would be on.


Again, I don't agree with that reasoning. When it is sunny bright out there, the car and everything else around it is illuminated to the same intensity. What you need to be more noticeable is contrast, and the DRLS make your car stand out. This is especially true when you have a sunset behind you. You see car with DRLs far better than cars without. I always notice cars with DRLs sooner and better, especially cars that have colors that blend in with the environment.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Fully agree man. I have three sets of drls on my car... Definitely noticeable. Hehe


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

av_audi said:


> People who use those bulbs deserve having them burn out all the time. The standard headlight housing is not meant for such bright lights, so they always end up blinding other drivers. Sometimes these folks double up with similar fog lights.
> 
> You actually need them more when the sun is out. DRLs are not meant to illuminate, but rather to make the car more visible.


They're no where near as bright as many cars that have bi-xenon headlights from the factory. (that cam be blinding especially in many suv/trucks) 

If DRLs are not required by law then who care if someone wants them off. 

And if the suns out i believe people can see you..... The DRLs are mainly for overcast days that many people do not turn headlights on. But again if its not required by law who cares if they're disabled. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Is That a Really Big Dog?*

Whenever the subject of DRLs comes up on this forum, which is usually 3 or 4 times per year, I always revert back to what the Greyhound bus company discovered.

Sometime around 1955, they started using their headlights during the day. Interestingly enough, their accident rate went down.

Was it because they had discovered DRLs or was it a coincidence? You decide.

In the meantime, mine are staying on. 

Oh yes, one other thing. Most states require that all motorcycles have their headlights lit at all times, day or night. Funny, huh?

By the way, seatbelts, children's seats, airbags and many other things used to be optional. 

Hey, as long as some folks are turning off those pesky DRLs, you might as well cut out those restrictive seat belts. After all, no one will never know that you did that until you are in an accident and get killed. Then, what can they do to you?

Next thing you know, it will be illegal to talk on the telephone while driving unless you have "Hands Free" devices. :laugh::laugh:

Oh no!!!!!!!! After all of this diatribe, I believe I have convinced my self that I have been wasting a lot of money on frivolous items for my car and spending way too much money on things that are OEM. Stay tuned for my giant garage sale.

Tomorrow, I am removing my Horn, Headlights, DRLs, Airbags, Anti-Skid module, Anti-Lock Brakes module, Tire Pressure module, Power Brakes, Power Steering, Converting from Disc to Shoe Brakes, having a set of Retread Tires installed, moving my Gas Tank to the very rear of the vehicle, getting rid of that darn plastic gas tank and going back to the good old steel (I love the sparks), Windshield washers, Electric Windshield Wipers (those vacuum operated ones were good enough) and anything else I can think of during this major make over.

Hey, all of these changes are just a personal decision on my part. Not all of them are required by law so might as well get rid of them, right?

Oh yes, forgot to mention that I will no longer have shatter proof glass. I think it is way to costly to manufacture anyway. And, that doggone tint that kept me from being blinded from the sun was a pain in the neck also.

Now I need your help.

Is there anything else I am missing? 

Did I forget to include those not so cool DRLs in my list? Nope, they are still there. Just wanted to make sure they will be gone also.

Good grief!!!! With all these changes, my car is going to be the neatest and most unique vehicle on the block................................................................................

Let's get serious now. Obviously, I have been very facetious.

Of course, all of us want a vehicle that is different and very personal, reflecting what we think is our own unique personality. 

However, prudence is job #1.

Let's take advantage of every safety feature available. Furthermore, if you can think of more features, use them and let us know what they are..


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

av_audi said:


> Wow, I used up a pair every 4-5 years. It is comical to me that people go through so much trouble to turn off DRLs, especially since it has been proven to be a safety feature. Heck, even if it weren't, is it worth all this time and effort to turn them off?


Bulb life is measured in hours, not calendar days or years. People that drive more, have "shorter life" in calendar days



av_audi said:


> People who use those bulbs deserve having them burn out all the time. The standard headlight housing is not meant for such bright lights, so they always end up blinding other drivers. Sometimes these folks double up with similar fog lights.
> 
> You actually need them more when the sun is out. DRLs are not meant to illuminate, but rather to make the car more visible.


In order for "high performance" bulbs to be actually DOT legal, they still have to meet the specification for the appropiate bulb, ie H7 is 1450 ± 100 lumens.

So, a manufacturer can design and make their bulbs to the lower end of the tolerance, and then make their "high performance" bulbs to the upper end of the tolerance.


----------



## JerryVO (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe DavidPaul can step off of his pedestal and understand that not everyone wants to give up every personal freedom for the sake of safety. I would recommend he removes that distracting radio and climate controls that would require him to look away from the road and take his hands from 2 and 10. Cup holders need to go, floor mats that may get stuck behind the pedal, and every other item that is not absolutely essential that may distract. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Whenever the subject of DRLs comes up on this forum, which is usually 3 or 4 times per year, I always revert back to what the Greyhound bus company discovered.
> .............................................................................................
> 
> Of course, all of us want a vehicle that is different and very personal, reflecting what we think is our own unique personality.
> ...


And your point is??? that ever since DRL's have been added by almost all the car makers in USA, the accident rate has gone down dramatically..... Well I can site a bunch of examples where car makers have not implemented the DRL's properly which causes a bigger safety issue. For example almost every day I will see some joker driving his Honda (Accord, Odyssey, CRV, etc, etc) with his lights OFF when it gets dark..... and you know why because these Honda's have their head lights as their DRL's and their dash board is always lit and most of them do not have auto lights.... so guess what happens in that case Einstein... you some some dumb ass driving around in his car with his lights off in the dark.... 

I know now you will say that at least you can see him with his DRL's on.... well that is true only if you are in the opposite direction.... His tail lights and side markers are still OFF and you cant see them when approaching them from the rear.....

I know that a lot of features are added to today's cars to make the driving more safe.... but the bigger problem is when people start taking these safety features for granted and not using common sense and not using safe driving practices..... until you fix that problem no list of safety features are going to make driving safe.........


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

jigubhai2001 said:


> And your point is??? that ever since DRL's have been added by almost all the car makers in USA, the accident rate has gone down dramatically..... Well I can site a bunch of examples where car makers have not implemented the DRL's properly which causes a bigger safety issue. For example almost every day I will see some joker driving his Honda (Accord, Odyssey, CRV, etc, etc) with his lights OFF when it gets dark..... and you know why because these Honda's have their head lights as their DRL's and their dash board is always lit and most of them do not have auto lights.... so guess what happens in that case Einstein... you some some dumb ass driving around in his car with his lights off in the dark....
> 
> I know now you will say that at least you can see him with his DRL's on.... well that is true only if you are in the opposite direction.... His tail lights and side markers are still OFF and you cant see them when approaching them from the rear.....
> 
> I know that a lot of features are added to today's cars to make the driving more safe.... but the bigger problem is when people start taking these safety features for granted and not using common sense and not using safe driving practices..... until you fix that problem no list of safety features are going to make driving safe.........


Dont forget many car makers using the high beam for DRLs...... Thats awesome in dusk/dawn situations

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------

